# Dooley Go Outs



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was videoing Doo for a friend, showing his go-outs, so I thought I would share with you all. I hope this works, it's been a while since I uploaded a video.

Go Out Prep: (We do a bunch of these to encourage going all the way out. 




 
Go Out: (Normally I would do a lot of "get it's" before throwing in a sit, but as I was trying to get a video, I pushed it and Doo anticipated a little). It's still a work in process.




 
And just for fun, we are starting our drop on recalls, but I am not doing a lot until after we get his CD, maybe 2 a week. Since I had the camera, I thought I would give it a go...




 
He missed the bar, but that's okay, I haven't had a bar out previously just put it out because the jump was there from the go outs.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

He looks great!  So cute and cheerful. You sound a lot like me when I train. It made me smile


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He looks good Laura! I would go ahead and get two more stanchions out there so he can start learning it's the center one he needs to go to.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank You! I never thought about that...Guess I need to go make some more!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He's looking great  And I love your yard!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's got such great attitude!! I love it!
Can I give you some advice you didn't ask for? The OTCH people around here say to NEVER call your dog back between the jumps, you want him to know the only way he can ever come back to you is over a jump. Otherwise he may think it's okay in a show to just skip the jump. It's why people typically use food etc. on the stantion rather than a toy to retrieve. However, if you're going to have him retrieve a toy, what I would do is, while he's heading out, step over so that you're directly in line with one of the jumps, and call him back to you over the jump. Get him in the habit of always, always coming back over a jump. 
What we did was actually walk out to the dog, reward him out at the remote sit position, and break him out while he was out there. Then we'd heel him back to the position to do it again.
Great drop on recall!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> . However, if you're going to have him retrieve a toy, what I would do is, while he's heading out, step over so that you're directly in line with one of the jumps, and call him back to you over the jump.


 
And thinking along the same lines, I wouldn't call my dog over the jump because I don't want my dog anticipating the jump. I teach my dog that a jump after go-outs _always_ has a sit in between.

I've always had my dogs (well, Conner and Flip) come back to me after sending out and it's never been a problem. I do however, always either walk towards them while they are coming back to me or bend over/stoop down, or something else other than my standard formal recall/DJ position. That way the sight picture of me while they are returning down the middle is not something they will ever see of me in a real ring setting.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We were told that if you want to do it that way, that is, call the dog back to you, just plain put the jumps away and teach the go-out without them out.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Laura - he looks great! And I was grinning listening to you too. I love to hear people having fun training their dogs.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great videos! Loved watching Dooley working, he is such a happy boy!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> He's got such great attitude!! I love it!
> Can I give you some advice you didn't ask for? The OTCH people around here say to NEVER call your dog back between the jumps, you want him to know the only way he can ever come back to you is over a jump. Otherwise he may think it's okay in a show to just skip the jump. It's why people typically use food etc. on the stantion rather than a toy to retrieve. However, if you're going to have him retrieve a toy, what I would do is, while he's heading out, step over so that you're directly in line with one of the jumps, and call him back to you over the jump. Get him in the habit of always, always coming back over a jump.
> What we did was actually walk out to the dog, reward him out at the remote sit position, and break him out while he was out there. Then we'd heel him back to the position to do it again.
> Great drop on recall!


Barb, you and EVERYONE else here is free to give me advice solicited or not! This is very helpful I'll be changing our system up starting tomorrow! Thanks all for your kind words. Dooley is a fun boy, he does love to play!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Really pretty! I love his attitude! If you are getting more stanchions anyway, I would put two out to either side. Not that I remember to do that myself half the time, but it's a good idea.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

That was a really nice drop on recall. Dooley's attitude is great and fun to watch!


----------

